# Turtle Beach X4 bargain!!



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Heads up!

game.co.uk are doing the Turtle Beach X4's reduced from 149.99 to 109.99 inc free next day delivery

then type in voucher code: 440mvgame 

saving another 4 quid

using the game reward card nets 2.83 worth of points

and log-in via nectar or quidco gets you points or up to 4% cashback - I went with nectar

Disclaimer: I have absolutely no connection with game whatsoever but have been after some X4's for a while and saw this today - so I ordered them :thumb:

All the best

Rich :driver:


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got some X1's and they have a constant buzz if they're plugged into the controller whilst it's on charge. I doubt the X4s have the same issue but it may be worth checking reviews on Amazon or Lime to be sure.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually you've just reminded me to post up on here. I have returned my X4's for a refund as the feedback was unbearable. Please note though this is because I game on a 50inch PLASMA telly. A LCD or smaller plasma would be fine according to Turtle Beach, its because the IR from the headset base is swamped by the IR being belted out by the telly.

Now on the hunt for some decent wired headsets or some wireless ones that arent IR. The MLG one's from axpro combined with the mixamp seem good but its over 250quid for them


----------

